# R.A.T Through Axle Wheels Suggestions



## Lukeaerowallace (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I've recently purchased the new Focus Mares Ax 2.0 2015 (http://www.primera-sports.com/products/ ... 23371.aspx) and I am interested in buying a new set of wheels.

I am unsure however what wheels would be suitable for the RAT thru axle system. I am generally looking for a tubeless ready set of wheels that can cope with both general cyclocross training and the odd race (using the original Focus wheels for commuting) that come under the price of £400/500.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks Everyone


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

You have a broken link. Did you copy this post from another website?

Didn't your bike come with two wheels? What is wrong with those? 

A quick web search picks up a few through axle wheel sets such as the Mavic Crossride, but I would also consider building a custom wheel set around the hubs of your choice.


----------



## Lukeaerowallace (Sep 25, 2014)

Apologies for the broken link, here is the correct link (Focus 2015 Mares AX 2.0 Cyclocross Bike | Focus Cyclo Cross).

And to answer your second question, the reason I am looking to have a second set of wheels is that it quickly set my bike up with a set of wheels for commuting and winter road bike training and a set for weekend cyclocross training/racing (lighter than the stock wheels if possible).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't believe the RAT system requires anything proprietary from the hub. It is more about the skewer used. So, I'd get any wheelset with the proper spacing (assume 100 fron/135 rear) that can accommodate a thru axle (many are now coming with various end caps you can switch out for quick release and the various thru axle standards), and then either swap the RAT skewers over to the raceday set or see if you can purchase RAT skewers as separate items. I assume you'll want the quick swap capabilities the RAT brings to the table more for racing, but unless you plan to have a back-up "Pit" wheelset with RAT, not sure it will make much difference either way (would still need to thread the standard skewer on if you do flat).

Yep, found this, looks like a standard 15mm axle diameter in front and 12mm rear is used. However, looks like I stand corrected and the rear spacing is the new MTB standard of 142


----------



## Lukeaerowallace (Sep 25, 2014)

Fantastic that will open up a large amount of wheels which would be suitable. Would any one suggest /recommend a pre built set within the budget £200-300 or $300-400?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Lukeaerowallace said:


> Fantastic that will open up a large amount of wheels which would be suitable. Would any one suggest /recommend a pre built set within the budget £200-300 or $300-400?


I think 3-400 is going to be a tough pricepoint to get to, especially for a name brand set. I'd probably look at 29er wheels on closeout and maybe the used market.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> I think 3-400 is going to be a tough pricepoint to get to, especially for a name brand set. I'd probably look at 29er wheels on closeout and maybe the used market.


Will any of these be 11 speed compatible? I somehow doubt it. I started a thread on compatible hubs in the wheels forum. Seemingly the only ones you can really get are the DT Swiss 180/240/350 or White Industries CLDs. Expect to pay about $500 for the hubs alone.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I think Stan's also has 11 speed freehubs. Probably stuff on ebay from china/Taiwan as well.


----------



## HeadsorTailswind (Jan 22, 2014)

Velocity A23? Most of Velocity's wheels come with convertible hubs for 15mm thru axles. I don't know if they hit your price point though...as they are usually on the pricier end. Maybe you can lace your own wheelset if you want something cheaper and just get the hubs from them.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Just In: Bontrager Affinity Elite TLR Road/CX Disc Wheels & CX0 and CX3 Tubeless Tires

These were just announced.



> Bontrager avoids any headaches in the matter by equipping the Affinity Elites with a modular axle system that can run standard QR front and rear, 15TA front/QR 135 rear, or 15TA front 142x12Ta rear. The end caps are a simple swap and cover the bases for different configurations.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

There are a few builders taking the same approach. Sun Ringle is one. Here is their Black Flag set.

I also like the suggestion of building your own. Bikehubstore has everything you need. MTB hubs that fit the bike that can be laced to a decent disc rim.
Rear hub = $90
Front hub = $60
Rims = $100 ($50 ea.)
Spokes = $60 (28f/32r)
Nipples = $6
*Grand total = $316*

Then it is just shipping and your time and effort.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> There are a few builders taking the same approach. Sun Ringle is one. Here is their Black Flag set.
> 
> I also like the suggestion of building your own. Bikehubstore has everything you need. MTB hubs that fit the bike that can be laced to a decent disc rim.
> Rear hub = $90
> ...


Are these 11 speed compatible? It doesn't state on their site.


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm having some carbon Light Bicycle wheels built up for my TCX which has a 15mm front axle.

i'm using Novatec D771/D772 hubs. the front is convertible between QR/9mm/15mm and the rear is convertible between 135x10/135x12/142x12 and also has an 11spd freehub.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> Will any of these be 11 speed compatible? I somehow doubt it. I started a thread on compatible hubs in the wheels forum. Seemingly the only ones you can really get are the DT Swiss 180/240/350 or White Industries CLDs. Expect to pay about $500 for the hubs alone.


Don't forget ALL Mavic wheels from 2001 onward are 11 speed compatible so there is that. Personally, I build my own wheels and using Bikehubstore.com parts can build a sub $400 set that'd cost you $1000.00 with name brand labels on it.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

OFF TOPIC: What does your AX 2.0 weigh? I'm tossing up between this and a Giant TCX SLR.....


----------



## Lukeaerowallace (Sep 25, 2014)

Sven_Nijs said:


> OFF TOPIC: What does your AX 2.0 weigh? I'm tossing up between this and a Giant TCX SLR.....


Size medium (54cm) is advertised at 9.6kg or 21lbs.

My size Small (51cm) is around 9.45kg or 20lbs, not too bad considering the wheels are pretty hefty.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers! That's probably my size too. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Lukeaerowallace (Sep 25, 2014)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Cheers! That's probably my size too. Enjoy :thumbsup:


I will don't you worry  Just need to find some race wheels now haha.

So out of interest, how heavy is the Giant TCX SLR?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Lukeaerowallace said:


> So out of interest, how heavy is the Giant TCX SLR?


I haven't managed to get a weight for the 2015 bike yet (hopefully soon) but was led to believe somewhere between 8.6 and 9kg but I'd want to see that on the scales.....

In reality, I think it's likely to weigh roughly the same as your Mares.


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

Sven_Nijs said:


> I haven't managed to get a weight for the 2015 bike yet (hopefully soon) but was led to believe somewhere between 8.6 and 9kg but I'd want to see that on the scales.....
> 
> In reality, I think it's likely to weigh roughly the same as your Mares.


the 2014 TCX Advanced 1 is reportedly ~8.4kg, so i'd be saying over 9kg...


----------

